# i love my new make-up! (PICTURES TOO)



## resin (Nov 10, 2007)

mi' lady x2 mineralized eye shadow
coppering > pro pan
bio-green > pro pan
black tied > pro pan
phosphor lip gelee
disc black liquidlast liner
bella skin tint tokidoki for smashbox blush stick
brushes > 231 / 224 / 227 / 116
gold veneer nail polish (forgot to photograph)

last week i got my first bursary award from school (i go to emily carr institute of art + design) majoring in communication design. i was able to get some items on my wish list including tokidoki bags as well! so i will include a picture of my bags too! i also have another one coming in the mail really soon. haha


----------



## Shepherdess (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pictures, I love the 224 brush. I need to do a stock up of mi'lady!


----------



## PBunnieP (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats on going to EC ~ it's a great schools, I've got friends who go there as well ~ U r in first year?
The bags are very cute


----------



## resin (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks! i'm technically suppose to be graduating in 2007 but i've decided to take my time and not rush because its intense and my brain goes crazy. i'm in 3rd year and have 10 classes to go! so i'll graduate in 2009 
:]


----------



## frocher (Nov 10, 2007)

Cute bags!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Nov 10, 2007)

I sooooo envy you!! Phosphor l/g was a lightful color Asia Exclusive, right? 
It looks gorgeous!!

I have the Bella skintint too, it makes a great mod pink lipstick in addition to a blush.


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 10, 2007)

So jealous of your bags! OMG they're sooo cute~!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 10, 2007)

SWEET HAUL!  I also LOVE your Tokidoki collection!


----------



## nunu (Nov 11, 2007)

great haul!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 11, 2007)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 12, 2007)

ohhh i love tokidoki! please send me those bags lol


----------



## imoutofit (Nov 14, 2007)

omg i'm totally in love with your toki doki collection!  I only got smashbox tokidoki mirror from sephora and I was too late to snatch up anything else.


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 15, 2007)

OMG I love Tokidoki!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cute bags =)


----------



## gabi1129 (Nov 16, 2007)

great haul and i love all those bags! and that lipgelee is to die for!


----------



## maggiep07 (Nov 17, 2007)

great haul! the 227 is sooooooo amazing. enjoy it!


----------



## resin (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks everyone! yeah i'm slightly hooked on tokidoki, i'm getting two more bags in the mail shortly :] and another mac haul in the next few days :]


----------



## eyebrowless (Nov 18, 2007)

OMG WHEREE DID YOU GET THOSE BAGS I LOVE THEM
I'm a Vancouverite so PLease any store names do me all the Good kind of good.
Hell yeah MAC PRO ON ROBSON!


----------



## Jacq-i (Nov 19, 2007)

I love your Tokidoki stuff!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Nov 19, 2007)

Great haul!! How does Gold Veneer look like?


----------



## resin (Nov 20, 2007)

here is gold veneer on my nails


----------



## meika79 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sigh... I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Tokidoki.


----------



## Peeech (Nov 23, 2007)

I love those bags! Where can you get them?


----------



## Nicolah (Nov 23, 2007)

I want all of those bags! I'm so jealous.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 23, 2007)

iwantyourbags !!!!


----------



## onionbooty (Nov 24, 2007)

I love Mi' Lady!  I need to get a backup


----------



## resin (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks everyone!


----------



## Purity (Dec 4, 2007)

That's a great haul!


----------

